

Show HN: Firesub – Reusable checklists for teams [MVP] - FrejNorling
http://firesub.com/

======
guynamedloren
I'm confused, is this ready to be used or not? I was excited to play around
with it so I signed up, only to be hit with a 'still in development'
notification.

Typically, MVP implies a product that's ready to be use. This appears to be
more of a landing page teaser.

Regardless, looks like a cool service, and congrats on your progress thus far!

~~~
FrejNorling
Thank you, it was never my intention to trick anyone into beleving it was a
fully functioning service. Thats why I put the [MVP] tag in the title. There
is of coures different views on what a MVP is. Sorry again if you feel
tricked. You can email me at frej@firesub.com and I will remove your mail
address so you don't get a email when this is ready to be tested if you want.

That being said, thanks for your encuragement, it helps! =)

~~~
antoinec
"MVP" => Minimum Viable Product (at least here). You just showed the "M" part.
I don't see how it's actually possible to misunderstand the fact that it
should be a bit more than that.

~~~
FrejNorling
You might be right, but I could not come up with a anything better to put in
the title then MVP, you have anything better I will change the title.

------
FreshCode
Hi Frej, your MVP landing page is beautifully designed, but it it does not
tell me why I would need your product, or really what it is. There are lists
and lists of features, but no demos or examples to explain why they are
useful. Sell benefits, not features. Good luck!

~~~
FrejNorling
Hi, thanks for your feedback, appreciate it, you are right, I fell in the
classical trap of feature selling. I was aiming for a video to showcase the
app, but it would have been a lot of work just to validate a simple idea: is
this useful, do people need this?

~~~
eflowers
"but it would have been a lot of work just to validate a simple idea: is this
useful, do people need this?"

I would say the opposite. You could easily do rapid experiments to validate
the idea before investing any development time, figuring out why you are
building the product, and how people would use it. It's the whole purpose of
UX experimentation and idea validation before investing code time. Not that
I'm saying you wasted time, but rapid experimentation, prototyping and
storyboard mockups is the opposite of a lot of work, its rapid validation that
can help you start off on the right foot. I recommend this video "creating a
culture of rapid experimentation
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-WLX8gc8WY"](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-WLX8gc8WY")

~~~
FrejNorling
Sorry, I missed your comment.

The initial plan was to release a viedeo of the app, like Drew Houston did
with Dropbox. But in my mind the video needed to be perfect, not showing any
signs of bugs or misshaps, so I got a bit stuck with that. So instead I
decided to go with a good landing page and screenshots insted. Thats way I
thought it would be a lot of work in making a video demo.

------
nonrecursive
I created something similar a few years ago:
[http://openhercules.com/](http://openhercules.com/) . It supports reusing
lists through an explicit clone. Source is at
[https://github.com/flyingmachine/openhercules](https://github.com/flyingmachine/openhercules)
.

------
iamben
Looks great! Well done!

Just a quick comment about the first heading: "Every team have recurrent tasks
to perform" doesn't sound right to me. I'd probably put: "Every team has
recurring tasks to perform" \- or at least replace the 'have' with a 'has' :-)

~~~
FrejNorling
Thank you very much!

I have change the heading. Now it has has in it. =)

------
FrejNorling
I'v captured a screencast [0], literally a minute ago, of how app works, it's
the worst quality ever but it showcases the idéa and the problem the app
solves.

[0]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivw7XEI8xDs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivw7XEI8xDs)

------
josephlord
If someone wants an existing but offline only checklists app you can try mine:
Fast Lists [0]. It includes options for nesting and hiding the already ticked
items so it can be used with large lists.

I haven't added synchronisation yet as I'm not sure the return would be worth
the time and I'm also concerned about conflict resolution and data loss.

The OP has a picture of a cockpit which would imply a safety critical
environment. I would think long and hard before selling my app in that way
especially for an online service.

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/app/fast-lists-checklists-
for/id481...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/fast-lists-checklists-
for/id481282554)

~~~
FrejNorling
Your app looks nice, good work.

When it comes to your valid concern about the safety of pilots using a always-
online application I agree with you, that would not be very smart, but
nowadays there is technical soulutions around this problem [0]. Alsow it is a
hint to everyone who have read the book "The checklist manifesto" by Atul
Gawande, I recomend it!

[0]
[http://diveintohtml5.info/offline.html](http://diveintohtml5.info/offline.html)

Edit: Sounded to harsh, not my intention.

------
alexduggleby
Looking forward to seeing what the first/final version of this looks like and
offers. Definitely need this kind of service a lot. I was thinking about
something like this ever since I heard them speaking of a social checklist app
on [http://techzinglive.com/page/1419/250-tz-discussion-rise-
of-...](http://techzinglive.com/page/1419/250-tz-discussion-rise-of-the-human-
robot) . Actually I would strongly think about adding a way to share and find
checklists, maybe even a checklist store for larger checklists (e.g.
conference planning) instead of having to come up with every checklist from
scratch.

Good luck and endurance!

~~~
FrejNorling
Hey Alex,

Thanks for the feedback.

The very first prototype had a discovery feature where you could publish your
own checklist under categories, much like the App store but within the app and
for checklists. I decided early on that it would be a version 2 feature,
because what good does it make to be able to easily find new checklists if
completeing them is not "butter-smoth", another concern is of course that the
"store" would be exceptionally empty in the beginning. But the featuer is
still in the "future features"-list.

Thanks for the enguragement, it gives energy! =)

------
jroes
If you like the idea of this sort of thing, you might also check out
[https://github.com/csquared/checkcheckit](https://github.com/csquared/checkcheckit).
It lets you make checklists in Markdown, execute code in code blocks, and
share progress live on the web with your team.

~~~
FrejNorling
I have seen it, and it's nice and a fun idea but for the ordinary man or
women, well, I really don't need to say more. =)

~~~
jroes
Yeah. It works really well on a dev team. We use it in our team all the time
for things before we transition them into a fully-automated process.

------
ycmike
I really like this notion after reading "The Checklist Manifesto" and seeing
how important recurring checklists are.

~~~
FrejNorling
Me too, recurring checklists is a very powerful tool.

A little "easter egg" is the backgrounds that comes after the first image in
the header. Everyone who have read "The Checklist Manifesto" will understand.
=)

~~~
ycmike
Haha I noticed that!

------
FrejNorling
Hi, I'm the creator of Firesub.

Hopfully you like the idea. I'm very happy to answer any feedback you guys
have.

~~~
nodata
Clicking "Show more" doesn't show me an example. Could it?

~~~
FrejNorling
Sorry of it is unclear, it is suposed to scroll you down so you can read more
about the app, what browser do you run on?

~~~
nodata
It scrolls down, but I never see an actual example of the product.

~~~
FrejNorling
That's a misstake I'v made, to not provide a demo. I'v recorded a quick
screencast [0] how it looks and works that you can view.

[0]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivw7XEI8xDs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivw7XEI8xDs)

------
hdragomir
Big hat tip!

I feel that to do apps are all very lacking in this respect, the reusable
aspect.

~~~
FrejNorling
Thanks, I do to. Also I belive checklists in companies and teams are under
used. There is a lot of great To Do apps out there but nothing specially
design for reuse within teams and organizations.

------
jesalg
It should be titled MVC => Minimum Viable Concept

~~~
FrejNorling
That would have been a more accurate description. I can´t change the title
now, the edit button is gone.

